# Lapierre 2011 :)



## -Testpilot- (28. Juni 2010)

ohne kommentar 
http://mikelevy.pinkbike.com/album/Random-Photos/
http://www.velovert.com/information/2749/lapierre-2011-les-nouveaux-modeles-


----------



## fdh (1. Juli 2010)

geile bikes, die legen noch ne schüppe drauf !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (2. Juli 2010)

Kommen von Lapierre eigenlich auch 29er?


----------



## Bikedude001 (11. Juli 2010)

Hatte heute die Ehre die neuen 2011er zu sichten.
In meinem Fotoalbum findet ihr ein paar Bilder.


----------



## vitaminc (12. Juli 2010)

The Froggy and Zesty
http://www.singletrackworld.com/2010/06/lapierre-2011-the-froggy-and-zesty/

The Spicy
http://www.singletrackworld.com/2010/06/lapierre-2011-the-spicy/


----------



## vitaminc (12. Juli 2010)

Lapierre DH Spy Video:
http://www.velovert.com/information/2743/le-nouveau-lapierre-dh-en-video


----------



## Rotti84 (12. Juli 2010)

Ändern sich eigentlich die Rahmengrößen bei Lapierre für die 2011er Modelle ? Speziell beim Zesty .. wird es da eins in Größe 48 geben?

Gruß


----------



## hergie (12. Juli 2010)

Das Spicy ein Traum 

Brauch einer ein Zesty


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. Juli 2010)

Die Rahmengrössen werden wohl wie dieses Jahr bleiben. Also 46 und 50.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. Juli 2010)

Größenänderung nur beim DH.


----------



## Bikedude001 (15. Juli 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Hatte heute die Ehre die neuen 2011er zu sichten.
> In meinem Fotoalbum findet ihr ein paar Bilder.




Sorry an alle Händler, dass ich die neuen Bilder veröffentlicht hatte.
Und an alle Anderen, dass sie nicht mehr da sind.
Bekam leider nicht die Info, dass die Bilder nicht veröffentlicht werden sollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (22. Juli 2010)

Also das neue Zesty 914 gefällt mir farblich nicht so gut. Ich denke es wäre besser gewesen die Gelenkschrauben, Schnellverschluß etc. in Rot zu halten, passend zum Easton Laufrad. Das glänzende Gold geht irgendwie garnicht..


----------



## Feldstecher (23. Juli 2010)

Nur Geil


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Juli 2010)

Bitte beachtet, dass sie Froggy Serie nur noch mit einem Kettenrad kommt. Das ist eine Annäherung an die in Frankreich immer beliebter werdenden Enduro rennen.


----------



## vitaminc (24. Juli 2010)

http://www.bikemagic.com/gear-news/lapierre-spicy-2011/8392.html

*Spicy 916 spec*



*FRAME *Rear Carbon / Front Alloy Supreme 6 - OST 160 mm
*FORK *FOX 36 TALAS RLC FIT 160 Black TAPERED
*REAR SHOCK *FOX FLOAT RP2 High Volume Boost valve 216x63.5
*REAR DERAILLEUR *Sram X.0 Carbon Medium Cage 10S BLACK
*FRONT DERAILLEUR *Sram X.0 2x10S Direct Mount Bottom Pull
*CRANK *Sram X.0 26x39 Black
*SHIFTERS *Sram X.0 2x10 Speed
*CASSETTE *10S Sram PG-1070 12-36
*CHAIN *Sram 10V PC1051 with Power lock
*BRAKES *Formula RX1 PM180 BLK/CHAMP X.0
*WHEELS *Easton Haven UST Silver 20 / 12x142
*TIRES *Continental Rubber Queen UST 26x2.20
*HEADSET *Alloy Semi-Integrated Cartridge Tapered + 15 carbon spacer
*HANDLEBAR *Easton Haven Carbon Low Riser 711 mm
*STEM *Easton Haven 31.8x70 mm
*GRIPS *LP RUBBER Champagne Lock-on
*SEATPOST *Crank Brothers Joplin4 with Remote
*SADDLE *FIZIK Gobi XM KIUM






​


----------



## vitaminc (24. Juli 2010)

http://www.bikemagic.com/gear-news/lapierre-spicy-2011/8392-2.html#historysub
*     Lapierre Spicy 516 
*



*FRAME *Rear Carbon / Front Alloy 7005 SL - OST 160 mm
*FORK *FOX 36 TALAS R Open Bath 160 Black TAPERED
*REAR SHOCK *FOX FLOAT RP2 High Volume Boost Valve 216x63.5
*REAR DERAILLEUR *Shimano SLX
*FRONT DERAILLEUR *Shimano SLX
*CRANK *Shimano SLX FCM665 36x22 with Bash Guard
*SHIFTERS *Shimano Deore
*CASSETTE *9S Shimano HG61 11X34
*CHAIN *Chain Guide E13 DRS SPEC2 Steel Black
*BRAKES *Formula RX1 PM180 BLK/BLU
*WHEELS *FULCRUM RED ZONE 20 / 12x142
*TIRES *Continental Rubber Queen UST 26x2.20
*HEADSET *Alloy Semi-Integrated Cartridge Tapered
*HANDLEBAR *FUNN FATBOY 15x710 Black
*STEM *FUNN CROSSFIRE 31.8X65 mm
*GRIPS *LP RUBBER Blue Lock-on
*SEATPOST *Thomson Elite 31.6X367 mm
 







​


----------



## vitaminc (24. Juli 2010)

*     Lapierre Spicy 316
http://www.bikemagic.com/gear-news/lapierre-spicy-2011/8392-3.html

*



*FRAME *Alloy 7005 SL - OST 160 mm
*FORK *FOX 36 Float R Open Bath 160 White TAPERED
*REAR SHOCK *FOX FLOAT R High Volume 216x63.5
*REAR DERAILLEUR *Shimano SLX
*FRONT DERAILLEUR *Shimano SLX
*CRANK *Shimano SLX 10S 24x32x42
*SHIFTERS *Shimano Deore
*CASSETTE *9S Shimano HG50 11X34
*CHAIN *Shimano CN-HG53 112L
*BRAKES *Formula RX PM180 WHITE/RED
*WHEELS *Spokes 2.0X259 mm Black - Hub Joy-T DH41SB 20 mm 32H
- Rims ALEX FR30 BLACK 32H
*TIRES *Continental Rubber Queen TS 26*2.20
*HEADSET *Alloy Semi-Integrated Cartridge Tapered
*HANDLEBAR *FUNN FATBOY 15x710 White
*STEM *FUNN CROSSFIRE 31.8X65 mm
*GRIPS *LP RUBBER Red Lock-on
*SEATPOST *LAPIERRE SP-226 31.6X350
*SADDLE *LAPIERRE by San Marco White


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (24. Juli 2010)

* 	Lapierre Spicy 216
http://www.bikemagic.com/gear-news/lapierre-spicy-2011/8392-4.html#historysub

*



*FRAME *Alloy 7005 SL - OST 160 mm
*FORK *FOX 36 Float R Open Bath 160 White TAPERED
*REAR SHOCK *FOX FLOAT R High Volume 216x63.5
*REAR DERAILLEUR *Shimano SLX
*FRONT DERAILLEUR *Shimano SLX
*CRANK *Shimano SLX 10S 24x32x42
*SHIFTERS *Shimano Deore
*CASSETTE *9S Shimano HG50 11X34
*CHAIN *Shimano CN-HG53 112L
*BRAKES *Formula RX PM180 WHITE/RED
*WHEELS *Spokes 2.0X259 mm Black - Hub Joy-T DH41SB 20 mm 32H
- Rims ALEX FR30 BLACK 32H
*TIRES *Continental Rubber Queen TS 26*2.20
*HEADSET *Alloy Semi-Integrated Cartridge Tapered
*HANDLEBAR *FUNN FATBOY 15x710 White
*STEM *FUNN CROSSFIRE 31.8X65 mm
 *GRIPS *LP RUBBER Red Lock-on
*SEATPOST *LAPIERRE SP-226 31.6X350
*SADDLE *LAPIERRE by San Marco White






​


----------



## Janne4ever (24. Juli 2010)

das 916er find ich richtig gut  das 316 ist optisch auch sehr schön!
Was ich nur garnicht verstehe, sind die Austattungen der 2011 Spicys.
Das gibt es das ziemlich teuer und wie ich finde durchweg stimmig ausgestattete 916 und die dann haben die restliche drei Modelle alle eine sehr ähliche Austattung mit Slx usw. 
Da muss es doch was dazwischen geben mit xt oder x9 ? 
Auf dem einen Spicy eine 3fach slx und eine Fox Float zu verbauen und auf dem anderen eine 2 fach slx mit Bash + Fox Talas?  Die haben irgendie keine klare Linie bei den 2011er Bikes! 
Schade


----------



## vitaminc (25. Juli 2010)

Macht ne Crank Brothers Joplin 4 R an einem Spicy denn wirklich Sinn?

Farblich gefallen mir auch 916 und 316 am Besten, die anderen Beiden sind relativ langweilig ausgefallen. Preise sollen nochmals teurer ausfallen. Wo soll das noch enden  - dafür das man da nur Formula RX und teilweise Deore Shifters etc. bekommt.

Bin schon auf die Zesty Reihe gespannt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Juli 2010)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Kommen von Lapierre eigenlich auch 29er?



Keine 29" bikes in Sicht.


----------



## vitaminc (27. Juli 2010)

> Keine 29" bikes in Sicht.


Schade eigentlich. Gary Fisher eh besser gesagt Trek pushen da jetzt ordentlich.


----------



## Paramedicus (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo! Weiß eig wer ab wanns die 2011er gibt? Macht es sinn sich n 316er von 2010 zu holen ohne das der händler mit dem preis runtergeht? Oder warten? Hhhhmmm?


----------



## hergie (28. Juli 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Macht es sinn sich n 316er von 2010 zu holen ohne das der händler mit dem preis runtergeht?



Würde sagen kommt drauf an was die 2011er Modelle kosten, aber grds. würde ich dann das 2011 nehmen


----------



## Paramedicus (28. Juli 2010)

naja,viel teurer werden die in der regel nicht. Wann isn aber immer die zeit der ersten auslieferungen? In etwa nur.....


----------



## hergie (28. Juli 2010)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> naja,viel teurer werden die in der regel nicht. Wann isn aber immer die zeit der ersten auslieferungen? In etwa nur.....



Laut der Signatur von bikedude (Händler) werden die viel teurer...

Denke so OKtober?


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Juli 2010)

...kein richtig schönes grün dabei .... da lob`ich mir die froggys von 2009..,.schade ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (29. Juli 2010)

314er Zesty 2011 ist schon lieferbar (nicht in allen Größen) . Kostenpunkt  2649,- Euro.
Glaube nicht, dass man dieses Jahr beim Händler das ultimative Vohrjahresschnäppchen machen kann, dazu sind die meisten Modelle schon zu lange ausverkauft.
Eigentlich war für 2010 schon eine Preiserhöhung bei allen Herstellern angesagt. Da hat sich aber nicht viel verändert. Denke, dass aus dem Grund und wegen des schwachen Euros sich die Preise für 2011 bei sämtlichen Herstellern ganz schön nach oben bewegen werden.


----------



## gaudesven (29. Juli 2010)

sehen schon schick aus


----------



## slang (29. Juli 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> 314er Zesty 2011 ist schon lieferbar (nicht in allen Größen) . Kostenpunkt  2649,- Euro.



Hallo,
gibts von dem 314 irgendwo nen Bild und ne Ausstattungsliste?
Wie gut dass ich dieses Jahr zugeschlagen habe, 350  Mehrpreis ist ja schon happig.

Grüsse,
slang


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juli 2010)

Ein paar wenige 2010er gibts ja schon noch. Aber Dude hat Recht: 2011 wird böse.


----------



## slang (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ja, dank dir schon ein zesty 

Aber gibts bei den zestys wesentliche Änderungen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Juli 2010)

Kurze Antwort: Nö.


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. Juli 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 2011 wird böse.



Die sollen mal schön vorsichtig sein. Durch solche Aktionen rücken Premiumhersteller mit Produktion im Inland näher in Reichweite. Berücksichtigt man dann noch die Unterschiede in der Fertigungsqualität, da wird die Luft für Preissteigerungen der Großserienhertseller, wie eben auch LP, immer dünner...


----------



## Bikedude001 (30. Juli 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Die sollen mal schön vorsichtig sein. Durch solche Aktionen rücken Premiumhersteller mit Produktion im Inland näher in Reichweite. Berücksichtigt man dann noch die Unterschiede in der Fertigungsqualität, da wird die Luft für Preissteigerungen der Großserienhertseller, wie eben auch LP, immer dünner...



Produktion im Inland ??
Das machen nur wenige wie Alutech oder Nicolai und die sind richtig teuer.
Qualitätsvorteile gibts da mit Sicherheit keine. Abgesehen davon stammen deren Anbauteile auch aus Fernost.
Versender wie Canyon z.B. sind genauso, wie alle Anderen von Wechselkursen und Wirtschaft abhängig. Glaube kaum, dass die ihre 2010er Preise halten werden. Ausserdem bauen die ihre Rahmen auch nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Juli 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Die sollen mal schön vorsichtig sein. Durch solche Aktionen rücken Premiumhersteller mit Produktion im Inland näher in Reichweite. Berücksichtigt man dann noch die Unterschiede in der Fertigungsqualität, da wird die Luft für Preissteigerungen der Großserienhertseller, wie eben auch LP, immer dünner...


Ist dich schön, dann kommen mehr individuelle bikes auf den Markt. Wenns sich irgendwie rechnet, dann fangen auch mehr Leute an Ihre Ideen zu verwirklichen.

Ausserdem, solange wie die Jahresauflage an Bikes bereits zu 90 % im April /Mai beim Hersteller aus den Lagern verschwunden ist, muss ein Kaufmann doch annehmen, dass seine Produkte zu billig gehandelt werden. 
Und die Nachfrage ist ja überall so hoch. Vor allem bei den Marken- Bikes war doch auch dieses Jahr schon wieder nur mit Glück noch was an Bikes zu bekommen.
Das Liteville-Prinziep der künstlichen Angebotsverknappung scheint sich wohl zu bewähren. Die Hersteller legen nur so viel an Produktion 
Ist für den Verkauf doch gut: "Kauf es wie ich es dir anbiete, oder ich verkauf es halt dem Nächsten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (30. Juli 2010)

> muss ein Kaufmann doch annehmen, dass seine Produkte zu billig gehandelt werden.



Oder zu wenig produziert wurde 



> Das Liteville-Prinziep der künstlichen Angebotsverknappung scheint sich wohl zu bewähren.



Liteville, sind das nicht die, bei denen man 2 Monate und länger auf seinen Rahmen warten muss?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Juli 2010)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Liteville, sind das nicht die, bei denen man 2 Monate und länger auf seinen Rahmen warten muss?


Wo hast du denn von so kurzen Lieferzeiten gehört. Da spricht man bei den Lieferung eher davon ob von dieses oder doch eher nächstes Jahr.


----------



## vitaminc (30. Juli 2010)

> Wo hast du denn von so kurzen Lieferzeiten gehört. Da spricht man bei den Lieferung eher davon ob von dieses oder doch eher nächstes Jahr



Na wenn es gut läuft sind es 2 Monate, wenn schlecht 2 Jahre 

Mir wurde die Tage von einem erzählt, der sogar extra seine Fox-Gabel hat neu lackieren lassen, damit sie optisch zum Liteville-Rahmen passt. Schade nur, dass der Rahmen nie bei ihm ankam


----------



## trek 6500 (30. Juli 2010)

wie witzig ......


----------



## Freizeit-biker (30. Juli 2010)

Entspricht leider meinen Erfahrungen. Ich hab zwar die Totem nicht lackieren lassen, aber ich hatte alles bis auf den Rahmen zuhause liegen. Dann fing das Elend an. Aus Ende März wurde Anfang Mai, aus Anfang Mai wurde Ende Juni ("Du bist nicht bei der ersten Charge dabei"). 
Und aus Ende Juni wurde Anfang Juni ein grünes Froggy 918 im Custom Aufbau. 
War eine der besten entscheidungen die ich bisher getroffen habe.
Kann mich da nur noch mal bei meinem Bikehändler bedanken.


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Juli 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Produktion im Inland ??
> Das machen nur wenige wie Alutech oder Nicolai und die sind richtig teuer.
> Qualitätsvorteile gibts da mit Sicherheit keine. Abgesehen davon stammen deren Anbauteile auch aus Fernost.
> Versender wie Canyon z.B. sind genauso, wie alle Anderen von Wechselkursen und Wirtschaft abhängig. Glaube kaum, dass die ihre 2010er Preise halten werden. Ausserdem bauen die ihre Rahmen auch nicht in Deutschland.



Ich wollte jetzt keine Marken nennen, aber ja, ich meine Nicolai. 
Zitat von Nicolai:


> Hallo
> 
> wir werden die normalen Rahmenpreise nicht erhöhen .
> Kleine Anpassungen nach oben und unten sind normal.
> ...



Ein Zesty 514 mit einer brauchbaren Austattung könnte nächstes Jahr bei weit über 3000 liegen. Dazu kommen noch ein paar individuelle Parts, welche den Preis weiter nach oben treiben...
Nicolai Rahmen + Dämpfer kostet so an die 2000, selbst bestückt liegt der dann nicht mehr soo weit außer Reichweite! Ganz klar: ich habe nun schon selbst an meinen LP geschraubt, die Quali ist in Ordnung, aber bei weitem nicht vergleichbar. Da denke ich bspw. an die Diskussionen um diverse Lackschäden hier im Forum. ich fahre meine Räder länger als 1-2 Jahre. Dann muss die Verarbeitung stimmen.
Aus der Edelschmiede bekommt man da frei wählbare Eloxalfarben....

Bevor jetzt ein Sturm der Entrüstung losgeht- ich wollte keine Grundsatzdiskussion starten! Aber diese Punkte sollte man bei bei kritischer Betrachtung der Preiserhöhungen einfach berücksichtigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (30. Juli 2010)

Wobei die Definition einer "Edelschmiede" erst noch folgen muß.


----------



## vikingboy (30. Juli 2010)

subscribed. I wish Lapierre would sell a Spicy framekit only.

Looking forward to seeing these in the flesh....


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Juli 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wobei die Definition einer "Edelschmiede" erst noch folgen muß.



Naja, sagt man halt so.


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Juli 2010)

vikingboy schrieb:


> subscribed. I wish Lapierre would sell a Spicy framekit only.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing these in the flesh....



You can get the 2009 Spicy in 46 cm. Get in touch if interested.


----------



## bushman75 (31. Juli 2010)

Wann kommt endlich das Carbon-Spicy? Andere Hersteller hauen inzwischen doch schon Carbon-Enduros auf den Markt (Speiseeis, Ibis, Santa Cruz...).


----------



## NicoGldn (1. August 2010)

Gibts schon Preise für die Spicys??


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. August 2010)

Die gibt es, aber das sind Händlerinterne Infos und nur proforma bis Eurobike. Nützt also keinem was. Ich hab schon alles auf unserer Seite und warte nur noch auf den Startschuss.


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. August 2010)

Einige Modelle für 2011 incl. Bildern aus Dijon und Preisen auf www.radstand-bielefeld.de


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (9. August 2010)

Bin letzte Woche extra von Sachsen nach Hamburg gefahren, um endlich mal ein Lapierre zu testen. Der hatte aber nur ein "Tech" für "billige 600 " da. "Das machst du mir noch kaputt" // "Ist für Kinder, die damit zur Schule und zurück fahren", hat er gesagt^^.

Er erwartet die 2011er Kollektion. Und das Zesty würde um die 2000 kosten (welche Austattung hat er leider net gesagt).


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (9. August 2010)

Schonmal sry für den Doppelpost (wo ist der editbutton?!).

Wollte nur noch mal OT sagen:
1. Dieser Bikehändler in der Nähe Hamburgs ist sehr zu empfehlen (So sieht beratung und Kundenfreundlichkeit aus!) "RadSpaß" genannt
2. Man denkt dort üer einen Vertrieb von KATZ-Bikes nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (10. August 2010)

Da bist du wohl ans Kompetenzteam geraten.....


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (10. August 2010)

Wie meinst du das mit dem "





Bikedude001 schrieb:


> "Kompetenzteam"


"?^^

Bin mir mittlerweile auch gar nicht mehr so sicher wegen dem Zesty - schwanke zwischen Spicy und Zesty (wird wohl eher spicy [Federweg / Knackende Tretlager]). Allerdings kursiert ja das Gerücht, dass das 2011er Spicy vor nur noch 2 Ritzel hat. Heißt das nicht automatisch, dass es auch einen niedrigern TOP-Speed hat?




***Hab grad festgestellt, dass der "Änderungs"-Button mal angezeigt wird und mal nicht - iwie nervig -.-"


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. August 2010)

Rechne dir die Entfaltung aus:
44/11 = 4,00
44/13 = 3,38
36/11 = 3,27 
44/15 = 2,93

bei 2 Fach- Kurbeln (Enduro/Freeride) fehlen dir gegenüber der 3 Fach Übersetzung die 2 untersten Ritzel. Wenn du die Übersetzungen benötigst, dann ist entweder ein Enduro nicht das richtige bike für dich, oder du solltest mal an deiner Trittfrequenz arbeiten.
Für 2-fach gibts vernünftige Kettenführungen und man kann einen Bash-Ring fahren. Da halten die Kettenblätter dann auch mal länger als einen Sommer.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (11. August 2010)

Also heißt das übersetzt, das nur manche "leichteren" Gänge fehlen, aber die "schwereren" noch da sind. Also bleibt der Top-Speed gegnüber von 3 ritzeln gleich oder?

Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht - ich weiß dass es nicht nur auf speed ankommt. Dennoch fahr ich auch gern mal um die 60 Km/h


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. August 2010)

Les mal was ich geschrieben habe. 
22/32/44 11-34 ist standart. 
22/36 11-34 ist eine Enduro Freeride Abstufung.


----------



## Asha'man (11. August 2010)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Nicht das ihr mich falsch versteht - ich weiß dass es nicht nur auf speed ankommt. Dennoch fahr ich auch gern mal um die 60 Km/h



60 km/h gehen auf Asphalt mit nem Rennrad prima. Bei mir auch nur, wenn es entsprechend bergab geht. Sonst mangelts an der Fitness.  Die haben auch entsprechend große Blätter vorne. 

Ich bin auch schon mit dem Zesty >60km/h gefahren. Im Marathon ohne nachzudenken. 
Auch mit dem Froggy mit 36/11 als kleinste Übersetzung habe ich über 60 geschafft. Ging aber steil genug bergab.

Kurz, ich kann es an einer Hand abzählen, wann ich das große Blatt wirklich "vermisst" hätte. Und das wäre eigentlich auch nur bei Marathons der Fall. Ansonsten begrenzt bei mir immer das Gelände die Geschwindigkeit. Ich fahre mit meinerm Freerider und auch mit dem Allmountain lieber auf schönen technischen Trails, als irgendwo, wo 60km/h weniger Lebensverneinend wären. 
Würde ich keine Marathons fahren, hätte das Zesty auch schon Bashguard und vor allem Kettenführung anstelle des großen Blattes. Der OST Viergelenker bringt die Kette schon ordentlich in Wallungen beim Einfedern. Eine Kettenführung hilft da und ist bei den neuen Spicys meiner Meinung nach absolut der richtige Weg von Lapierre.


----------



## The_HITfutju123 (12. August 2010)

Ich muss zu meinem Leidwesen gestehen, dass ich in den Gebieten Übersetzungen, Teile, Enduro, selbst basteln noch absoluter neuling bin^^. Aber keine Angst, das wird schon mit der Zeit (denk ich)

Und mit den "nur" 2 Kettenblättern: Ich denke, da hilft (beim ersten Mal) nur ne Probefahrt um zu erfahren, ob es das Richtige "Rund-um-Paket" für einen liefert.

***Bashguard*** Argh...all diese Fremdwörter^^ Muss noch viel lernen!


----------



## hoschik (12. August 2010)

Also wer noch n 2010 Zesty 914 haben will, bei Alpha bike München steht noch eins glaub für 3500 ,  dass 214 hat mein bruder für 1300 mitgenommen, die droppen die Marke anscheinend, was ich nicht so richtig vrsthen kann, da die bikes einen hervorragenden eindruck machen, optisch und technisch, aber die sind halt auch speiseeis concept store ....
gruß


----------



## hergie (12. August 2010)

Schöne Zusammenfassung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (14. August 2010)

hoschik schrieb:


> Also wer noch n 2010 Zesty 914 haben will, bei Alpha bike München steht noch eins glaub für 3500 ,  dass 214 hat mein bruder für 1300 mitgenommen, die droppen die Marke anscheinend, was ich nicht so richtig vrsthen kann, da die bikes einen hervorragenden eindruck machen, optisch und technisch, aber die sind halt auch speiseeis concept store ....
> gruß



Die kriegen eben keine LP bikes mehr. Hat nen Grund. Aber is doch auch egal. Gibt doch im Süden bestimmt noch einige andere LP Dealer.


----------



## Anbipa (14. August 2010)

Ja, den gibt es im Allgäu
einfach bei mir nachfragen.
Schönes Wochen Grüße Andy


----------



## hergie (14. August 2010)

Mal ne Frage an die Händler: 

Kann ich die 2011er Froggy schon bestellen? 
Wenn ja, welche Lieferzeiten muss ich einkalkulieren?
Stehen die Preise schon fest?


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. August 2010)

Sollten ab Anfang September lieferbar sein.


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. August 2010)

Bestellen kannst du alles. Verfügbar sind ja auch schon einige Modelle. Die bisher ausgeteilten Preise dienen den Händlern lediglich für eine Vorabplanung und werden bis zur Eurobike bestimmt noch mal korrigiert. Wenn es um ein bestimmtes Modell geht, kannst du gerne eine mail schicken. Bitte die gewünschte Größe nicht vergessen.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (16. August 2010)

moinsen
wollt ma fragen ob schon jemand was bezüglich der preise fürs neue DH920 erfahren hat?
und nächste frage gleich. wird es den rahmen so in der farbe einzeln zu kaufen geben oder wird es beim frameset ne andere farbe geben??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (16. August 2010)

Das IST das framekit mit dem 6er Alu. Die beiden Komplettbikes sehen anders aus.


----------



## gaudesven (16. August 2010)

der bogen im unterrohr gefällt mir nicht so


----------



## Ultroon (17. August 2010)

Ich finds DH geil


----------



## schnubbi81 (17. August 2010)

hoechst polarisierend,
meinen geschmack und anspruch an einen dh-ler triffts absolut nicht.
fuer meine augen echt schlimm die kiste...


----------



## hopfer (19. August 2010)

Und was kostet das Framekit?
Mir gefällt das DH nämlich sehr gut! und es heißt ja man sollte öfter mal was neues ausprobieren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. August 2010)

Preise wissen ja noch nicht mal die Außendienstler! (Hallo Martin )


----------



## King Jens one (19. August 2010)

steht der Preis für das Lapierre Rapt fest? Wird es dieses nur als Singlespeeder geben oder gibts nen passendes 4x Modell? Ich bin so neugierig, ich will nicht bis zur Eurobike warten.


----------



## placeboworld80 (20. August 2010)

Rapt 2.1


----------



## gaudesven (20. August 2010)

vom rapt gibts zwei mit alu rahem und zwei mit stahl rahmen jeweils eins mit singelspeed und eins mit schaltung


----------



## Ultroon (20. August 2010)

Also bei Hibike steht das Rapt 2.1 für 899  drin.

http://www4.hibike.de/shop/product/...-2-1-Komplettbike-weiss-schwarz-Mod-2011.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (21. August 2010)

Rapt 1.1 chromo: 499,-
Rapt 1.2 chromo: 699,-
Rapt 2.1 Alu : 899,-
Rapt 2.2 Alu : 1149,-


----------



## MiLi (21. August 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Rapt 1.1 chromo: 499,-
> Rapt 1.2 chromo: 699,-
> Rapt 2.1 Alu : 899,-
> Rapt 2.2 Alu : 1149,-



Spicy 316?

danke


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. August 2010)

MiLi schrieb:


> Spicy 316?
> 
> danke



Ist noch nicht 100%ig Spruchreif aber vorraussichtlich 2899,-


----------



## Ultroon (22. August 2010)

Pascal bekommst du ein Rapt in den Laden? Würde es mir gerne mal aus der Nähe ansehen und Probefahren.


----------



## Bikedude001 (22. August 2010)

Die sind zwar schon lieferbar, wollte aber eigentlich erst für nächstes Jahr welche ordern, da ich die Hütte noch ziemlich voll stehen habe.
Welches wäre denn interessant? Ab besten schreibste mir ne PN, sonst müllen wir den Threat zu....


----------



## vitaminc (24. August 2010)

Lapierre Zesty 214 (2011)






Frame : Alloy OST 140mm 
Shock absorber : Fox
Fork : RockShock Sector 
Headset : Alloy Semi-Integrated Cartridge TBC
Bottom Bracket : Press fit TBC
Crankset : TBC
Stem : Lapierre XM 31.8X80mm 
Seatpost : Lapierre XC Pro 31.6X350mm 
Handlesbars : Lapierre XC Pro Alu 31.8X680mm 
Front derailleur : Shimano Deore
Rear derailleur : Shimano Deore
Brakes : Post Mount Formula RX 
Shifters : Alivio 9 Speed
Saddle : TBC 
Wheel : TBC 
Sprocket : TBC 
Tires : TBC
Weight : 12.2kg 
Size : 42-46-50-54


----------



## snowmaxx (24. August 2010)

@vitaminc:
Das 2011er Zesty 214 mit 12.2 kg.


----------



## vitaminc (24. August 2010)

Glaub ich auch nicht dran, sind auch keine offiziellen Specs. Optisch gefällt es mir leider auch nicht.

http://www.welovelapierre.com/productview.php?pickcat=10006463&pagetitle=Lapierre%20Zesty%20214%202011%20N-A


----------



## LAforce (3. September 2010)

Hiho,

hat noch keiner die offiziellen Facts zu den 2011er Modellen? Sollten doch mit der Eurobike jetzt bekannt sein, oder?
THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (4. September 2010)

Hab in meinem Fotoalbum Bilder von den neuen Lapierres. Preise sind auch schon raus, muss ich noch eingeben.... folgen bald.


----------



## Bikedude001 (4. September 2010)

Preise Lapierre 2011:

X-Control Serie   
      X-Control 210               1.649,00         
X-Control 310               2.199,00         
X-Control 310L               2.199,00  
       X-Control 410               2.799,00  
       X-Control 510               3.399,00         
X-Control 710               4.499,00         
X-Control 910 C               6.299,00         
Zesty Serie   
      Zesty 214               1.999,00         
Zesty 314               2.599,00  
       Zesty 314L               2.599,00         
Zesty 514               3.199,00         
Zesty 714               4.399,00         
Zesty 914               5.499,00         
Spicy Serie   
      Spicy 216               2.349,00         
Spicy 316               2.799,00         
Spicy 516               3.699,00         
Spicy 916               5.499,00         
Froggy Serie   
      Froggy 318               2.799,00  
       Froggy 518               3.899,00         
DH Serie   
      DH 720               4.099,00         
DH 920               6.499,00 


----------



## vitaminc (4. September 2010)

*Zum Vergleich:*
Zesty 514 2009: 2699 EUR
Zesty 514 2010: 2999 EUR
Zesty 514 2011: 3199 EUR

Na hoffentlich geht das nicht munter weiter so..


----------



## placeboworld80 (4. September 2010)

918 Rahmen


----------



## Anbipa (6. September 2010)

gib es fÃ¼r 1899.-â¬


----------



## hopfer (6. September 2010)

und der Dh Rahmen, Andy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anbipa (6. September 2010)

2999.-â¬ der 2011er in schwarz.
habe noch einen roten 2010er mit bos DÃ¤mpfer in L


----------



## KA-Biker (7. September 2010)

4099,- das 720er.

Ich hoffe auf Rabatt beim Händler.
Mr. Bike in PF wäre im Falle der Fälle mein Ansprechpartner


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2010)

Der DH Rahmen ist vor allem wegen seiner besonderen Hauptrahmenlegierung interessant. Und irgendwie ist der in schwarz eh geiler.


----------



## hopfer (7. September 2010)

Und auch noch günstiger als letztes jahr...


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2010)

Is ja auch ein ganz anderer. Entzieht sich somit irgendwie einem Vergleich. Dafür ist kein Sextoy mehr drin. Aber so richtig schlecht ist ein RC4 ja nun auch nicht...


----------



## hopfer (7. September 2010)

stimmt das Spielzeug fehlt...

Leider ist der S rahmen größer geworden ich bin ihn schon gefahren und bin leider sehr unsicher eigentlich ist er mir zu Groß von den maßen her andererseits hatte ich keine Probleme!
Diese Jahr am Gardasee wo ich das 920 gefahren bin in L hatte ich auch keine Probleme...mhhh


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2010)

S fällt weg und es kommt eine Größe nach L. Finde ich eigentlich ganz schlau. Hab einige DH verkauft, aber da war nicht ein einziges in S bei...


----------



## hopfer (7. September 2010)

Genau so könnte man es auch sagen S ist jetzt das frühere L ;-)
bin ja bloß 1,70


----------



## Hambacher 77 (8. September 2010)

Hallo Leute

Muss mal zu den neuen Oreisen was schreiben. habe mir letztes Jahr das x - cntrol 314 fÃ¼r 1900 â¬ mit super Umbauten ( XT-kurbel,sram x0 Schaltung...) inklusive gekauft.
Wenn ich jetzt lese, daÃ das Bike um sage und schreibe 300 â¬ teurer geworden ist , ist das eine Zumutung.
werde mich auf dem Markt nach alternativen umschauen da ich mir alle zwei Jahre ein neues Bike kaufe.
diese Preistreiberei bei Lapierre mache ich nicht mit.
Werde mir wahrscheinlich wieder ein Canyon zulegen was ich eigentlich nicht mehr vorhatte......


----------



## Atzedebeau (8. September 2010)

http://www.cicloscampuzano.com/lapierre_2011-bicicletas_de_montana-bloque3.html

hier gibts alle lapierre 2011 modelle mit großem foto und preisauskunft, auf einer spanischen seite. viele davon habe ich bisher auf keiner anderen seite gehn. wen interessiert, wie z.B. die neuen farben der hardtails aussehn, ist genau richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (8. September 2010)

Atzedebeau schrieb:


> http://www.cicloscampuzano.com/lapierre_2011-bicicletas_de_montana-bloque3.html
> 
> hier gibts alle lapierre 2011 modelle mit großem foto und preisauskunft, auf einer spanischen seite. viele davon habe ich bisher auf keiner anderen seite gehn. wen interessiert, wie z.B. die neuen farben der hardtails aussehn, ist genau richtig


 

die DHs fehlen


----------



## Atzedebeau (8. September 2010)

schade, stimmt, gut aufgepasst, ist mir im übermut entgangen


----------



## KA-Biker (9. September 2010)

Atzedebeau schrieb:


> schade, stimmt, gut aufgepasst, ist mir im übermut entgangen


 
..gerade das wichtigeste


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. September 2010)

Viele Detailbilder der neuen Kollektion könnt ihr auf unserer shop Seite sehen. Irgendwie sind die Katalogbilder nicht so der Hammer. Bitte beachtet dabei, dass dies Bilder vom product launch 2011 in Dijon sind. Nicht alle Anbauteile waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon in der gelisteten Variante verfügbar. Preisupdate ist ebenfalls beigefügt. www.radstand-bielefeld.de


----------



## KA-Biker (9. September 2010)

..die Preise sind schon wirklich explodiert. Also wenn ich die Wahl hätte,.....ich würde zwischen dem LP 720Dh 4099euro ( 2010 für 3499,-) und dem Trek Session 8DH 3999Euro ( 2010 3499,-)
Alles Wucher. Und im Bikemarkt kann man eigentlich auch fast nichts mehr Verkaufen. Da sind die Preise sowas von im Keller vorallem bei teuren Rädern.


----------



## balfa_rider (10. September 2010)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Und im Bikemarkt kann man eigentlich auch fast nichts mehr Verkaufen. Da sind die Preise sowas von im Keller vorallem bei teuren Rädern.



bin noch alle bikes im markt losgeworden. pro saison 50% abschreiben und du bist dabei. am besten bikes also nach 1 jahr verkaufen.
reg mich immer wieder auf über leute die ihre teile zu teuer verkaufen. 1 saison brauchen 15% abschreiben....

nebenbei, wer noch günstig einen neuen, unbgebrauchten 2010 DH720 in L will (Garantierahmen, direkt ab Dijon) bei mir melden 1300 euro verhandlungsbasis.


----------



## Streckenchef (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
das mit den Preisen ist echt ärgerlich. Ich glaube die letzte Saison hat LaPierre etwas abheben lassen.
2 der Händler die ich kennen haben nichts mehr vorgeordert und behaupten das auch über einige Kollegen.
Man muss einfach sehen, dass andere Marken auch nicht schlecht sind und oftmals weniger oder garnicht teurer geworden sind.
Wenn ich nicht selbst ein teilgesponsertes Spicy hätte würde ich sicher nichtmehr zu LaPierre greifen, auch wenns saugeile Bikes sind.
So jetzt hab ich auch mal wieder was gesagt..
Grüße und schönen Abend.


----------



## Hambacher 77 (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin

da gebe ich Streckenchef Recht. Ist eine absolute Frechheit mit den Preisen. Werde mir wohl nächstes Jahr wieder ein Canyon zulegen. 400 Euro aufpreis gegenüber letztes Jahr ist ein Witz. Canyon räder lassen sich auch besser wieder verkaufen. Verliere ich in zwei Jahren 30 %.


----------



## balfa_rider (14. Oktober 2010)

Hambacher 77 schrieb:


> Verliere ich in zwei Jahren 30 %.





xkriegerx schrieb:


> reg mich immer wieder auf über leute die ihre teile zu teuer verkaufen. 1 saison brauchen 15% abschreiben....





mach das mit dem canyon, solange es ein hardtail ist mag dies ja ok sein. sobalds ein fully wird, schneidest dir wohl ins eigene fleisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (14. Oktober 2010)

Streckenchef schrieb:


> Hi,
> das mit den Preisen ist echt ärgerlich. Ich glaube die letzte Saison hat LaPierre etwas abheben lassen.
> 2 der Händler die ich kennen haben nichts mehr vorgeordert und behaupten das auch über einige Kollegen.
> Man muss einfach sehen, dass andere Marken auch nicht schlecht sind und oftmals weniger oder garnicht teurer geworden sind.
> ...



Mein Händler auch. Preis/Leistung stimmen mMn einfach nicht mehr wirklich. Und "nur" weil die LP's geil aussehen so viel Geld beim Händler zu lassen, nein Danke.


----------



## Hambacher 77 (14. Oktober 2010)

Bin wirklich kein Freund von Canyon. Aber wenn ich sehe, daÃ das LP x- control 310 2300â¬ kostest mit einer SLX Ausstattung und mit laufrÃ¤der die 130 â¬ kosten( mavic crossride)ist man wirklich gezwungen zum versender zu greifen.Ist ja wie ein Mercedes mit 155er Rerifen Vor allen dingen hat sich am Modell 2011 nicht ausser die Farbe verÃ¤ndert. 2010 er Modell wird am Markt fÃ¼r 1700â¬ angebotten.


----------



## Streckenchef (14. Oktober 2010)

Also nen Canyon würd ich mir trotzdem nicht kaufen.. Aber es gibt ja noch andre Marken außer Lapierre und Canyon...
Focus oder Felt zb sind nicht teurere geworden und dieses Jahr sehr ansehnlich... Soo den mega Designvorsprung hat LP imho auch nicht mehr.
Grüße


----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hambacher 77 schrieb:


> Bin wirklich kein Freund von Canyon. Aber wenn ich sehe, daß das LP x- control 310 2300 kostest mit einer SLX Ausstattung und mit laufräder die 130  kosten( mavic crossride)ist man wirklich gezwungen zum versender zu greifen.Ist ja wie ein Mercedes mit 155er Rerifen Vor allen dingen hat sich am Modell 2011 nicht ausser die Farbe verändert. 2010 er Modell wird am Markt für 1700 angebotten.



Das 2010er hat im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell ein Tapered Steuerrohr.
Ausserdem definiert sich ein gutes Fully nicht nur über Ausstattung sondern über die Hinterbaukinematik, sprich Rahmen.
Finde, dass die Canyon vergleichsweise ganz schöne Schaukelstühle sind.
Bei Felt z.B. hat man zwar auch bessere Ausstattung fürs Geld, fährt aber dafür 1 kg mehr spazieren.
Also Leute immer Locker bleiben !


----------



## alex1980 (14. Oktober 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Das 2010er hat im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell ein Tapered Steuerrohr.



du meinst das 2011er...


----------



## Sludig667 (14. Oktober 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Das 2010er hat im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell ein Tapered Steuerrohr.



yupp, das rechtfertigt den preisanstieg 

Und die letzten wirklich schönen Lapierres gabs 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (14. Oktober 2010)

alex1980 schrieb:


> du meinst das 2011er...



Klar 2011. Hab ich verpeilt.


----------



## Streckenchef (14. Oktober 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Das 2010er hat im Vergleich zum
> Bei Felt z.B. hat man zwar auch bessere Ausstattung fürs Geld, fährt aber dafür 1 kg mehr spazieren.
> Also Leute immer Locker bleiben !


ja und warum? weil lapierre zb. an den bigmountains nur 2.2er reifen montiert und 180er Scheiben etc...
nehm stevens, da kriegste bei  nem Enduro (Ridge Max) alles ne Gruppe besser und Crossmax SX dazu. Und auch noch leichter....und obendrein ist Stevens auch deutlich teurer geworden..
Damit jeder weiß von was ich rede:
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2011/index.php?bik_id=1&lang=de_DE§=equipment#inhalt
http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/all-mountain-rad/2011/spicy-516-2011/ausstattung

Der Punkt ist doch der, dass letztendlich die Händler auf den Rädern sitzen bleiben wenn die Leute lieber Canyon fahren.
Dem Kunden kann es relativ egal sein was LP kostet, es gibt ja genug Alternativen.
Nur wenn du auf den Verkauf von LP angewiesen bist ists wesentlich blöder...
so genug des Gelaabers


----------



## Lainserver3000 (15. Oktober 2010)

The_HITfutju123 schrieb:


> Bin letzte Woche extra von Sachsen nach Hamburg gefahren, um endlich mal ein Lapierre zu testen. Der hatte aber nur ein "Tech" für "billige 600 " da. "Das machst du mir noch kaputt" // "Ist für Kinder, die damit zur Schule und zurück fahren", hat er gesagt^^.
> 
> Er erwartet die 2011er Kollektion. Und das Zesty würde um die 2000 kosten (welche Austattung hat er leider net gesagt).




Wieso haste denn ni in Dresden bei BikePoint angefragt?
Die haben genug Lapierres da 

PS da hab ich mein Spicy her


----------



## Norman. (16. Oktober 2010)

Warum gibt es eig. kein Froggy 718 mehr als Komplettbike?


----------



## evil_rider (22. Oktober 2010)

frisch im laden bei uns eingetroffen:

froggy
zesty
x-control
rapt


----------



## Lainserver3000 (23. Oktober 2010)

Das Froggy 918 2011 sieht ja mal ober geil aus 

War bei meinem Händler.
Wenn ich ni schon mein Spicy hätte...dann 

PS seit wann ist denn so ein Rahmendreieck beim Spicy (Sattelrohr) dran?


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Oktober 2010)

Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass LP die Preise erhöht haben, weil die mehr Geld verdienen wollen, oder kann es eher daran liegen, dass Entwicklungskosten, starker YEN und enorm gestiegene Transportkosten diese Firma dazu zwingen?
Ich kann aus ganz sicherer Quelle sagen, dass die mit den Preisanstiegen selber nicht immer so ganz glücklich sind.
Aber wir sind doch alle selber schuld. Geiz ist geil, billich will ich und so weiter. Deswegen immer schön aus Asien kaufen. Die haben ja auch schon vor 30 Jahren angefangen unsere Industrie zu kaufen. Und jetzt, wo wir vor Ort nix mehr haben, können die die Preise bestimmt werden.
LP sind doch noch recht moderat. Hab mir noch nicht alle Preise von Trek und Speiseeis angeschaut, aber die haben die Latten doch auch nicht mehr alle am Zaun hängen...

Die einen trifft es mehr, die anderen weniger. Schuld sind wir aber alle.


----------



## vitaminc (28. Oktober 2010)

> Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass LP die Preise erhöht haben, weil die mehr  Geld verdienen wollen, oder kann es eher daran liegen, dass  Entwicklungskosten, starker YEN und enorm gestiegene Transportkosten  diese Firma dazu zwingen?



Jede Firma will mehr Geld verdienen.

Lapierre ist ansich noch immer recht spärlich verbreitet, zumindest im Vergleich zu Cube, Scott, Trek, Cannondale und dergleichen. Vergleiche sind da generell schwierig, da wohl auch in unterschiedlichen Margen etc. produziert wird.

Großartige Entwicklungskosten können meiner Meinung beim Zesty nicht entstanden haben, zumindest sehe ich eigentlich nichts Innovatives beim 2011er Modell. Aber Querfinanzierung, usw. kann durchaus stattfinden. Es bleibt also das Geheimnis von Lapierre, warum die Preise leicht explodiert sind. Gründe können ähnlich wie bei anderen sein, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Bikedude001 (28. Oktober 2010)

Bei Lapierre fahren ja auch die Putzfrauen S-Klasse
und die Scheine quellen denen aus der Hosentasche


----------



## vitaminc (28. Oktober 2010)

Wie, die haben Putzfrauen?
Da ist wohl eindeutig Einsparpotenzial vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Oktober 2010)

Die Zesty Serie (zB) ist komplett neu. Es reicht nicht, eben mal nur das Unterrohr auszutauschen. Es wurde komplett neu konstruiert. Ebenso die anderen Serien. Und das ist deutlich zu spüren, wenn man die neuen bikes in die Hand nimmt. Leider kommt das mal wieder in den Katalogen so gar nicht rüber. Aber das klappt bei keinem Hersteller.

Aber es bleibt dabei: Wer für wenig Geld viel XT haben will soll Canyon oder sowas kaufen. Man kann die Gruppen übrigens auch ohne den lästigen Teileträger bekommen.


----------



## AndreMTB (28. Oktober 2010)

lol..wie geil...)da hat er Recht....!


----------



## vitaminc (29. Oktober 2010)

@Papa
Ok, ich kann nur von der Webseite sprechen, und da haben sich zumindest die Geometrie-Maße nicht verändert. Die Komponenten lasse ich eher unberücksichtigt, weil da kann man kaum von Eigenentwicklung sprechen.
Am OST-Hinterbau sehe ich ansich auch keine Unterschiede. Auch wenn der Rahmen also komplett neu konstruiert wurde, dann frage ich mich, was für den Endkunden an Mehrwert da herauspurzelt?

Letztendlich ist doch nämlich nur eines entscheidend:
Preis/Leistung!

Ich würde jederzeit wieder den gleichen Betrag für mein Zesty hinblättern, für das aktuelle Modell kann ich natürlich nicht sprechen, da ich es nicht probegefahren bin, aber wenn ich im Augenblick ne Vorauswahl treffen müsste, wäre das Zesty 514 wahrscheinlich aufgrund des erhöhten Kaufpreises kein Kandidat mehr.  Evtl. aber das 314


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Oktober 2010)

Der Rahmen hat ein neues Unterrohr, neues Steuerrohr, Neuen Kettenstreben und neue Bremsaufnahmen. Also so ziemlich alles.
Und noch einmal: Die Preise haben auch noch andere Entstehungsfaktoren.


----------



## Giantreignx2 (3. November 2010)

ich bin am über legen ob ich mir das giant reign x2 2010 oder das etwas teuere lapierre froggy 518 2011 hole könnt ihr mir was über das lapierre sagen ???
was findet ihr besser ???


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2010)

steht eigentlich alles hier drin: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425053
ausserdem bekommst du da auch mehr infos ;-)


----------



## Giantreignx2 (3. November 2010)

ok danke aber da nehme ich lieber das giant faith 1 2011 das ist noch besser 

LG


----------



## hopfer (3. November 2010)

na dann schreib ich doch noch was...
dir ist bewusst das die bikes anders ausgelegt sind?
Faith -> Bikepark
Froggy -> Bikepark + Freeride Touren
Reign -> großteils Freeride Touren weniger Federweg -> nicht ganz so gut für den Bikepark


----------



## druha78 (26. Dezember 2010)

Das 2011er X-Control 510 kostet 3399 ...... 
Warum soll man dann nicht glücklich sein, wenn man im Ausverkauf ein (ähnlich ausgestattestes) 2010er Modell für 2250  bekommen hat???  
Muß ja nicht immer das allerneueste sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowmaxx (26. Dezember 2010)

druha78 schrieb:


> Das 2011er X-Control 510 kostet 3399 ......
> Warum soll man dann nicht glücklich sein, wenn man im Ausverkauf ein (ähnlich ausgestattestes) 2010er Modell für 2250  bekommen hat???
> Muß ja nicht immer das allerneueste sein.



Mit deinem 2010er Bike bist du für 2250 Euro super bedient. Freu dich darüber, es ist ja mittlerweile allgemein bekannt, dass die 2011er Bikes teilweise deutlich teurer bzw. für den gleichen Preis schlechter ausgestattet sind. Und das ist nicht nur bei Lapierre so. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Dezember 2010)

druha78 schrieb:


> Das 2011er X-Control 510 kostet 3399 ......
> Warum soll man dann nicht glücklich sein, wenn man im Ausverkauf ein (ähnlich ausgestattestes) 2010er Modell für 2250  bekommen hat???
> Muß ja nicht immer das allerneueste sein.



Und es ist imemr noch ein super Rad, wetten? Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## agnes (27. Dezember 2010)

hätte mal eine frage zum hinterbau. wieso ist bei zesty oder spicy der hinterbau aus carbon? bei den meisten anderen herstellern ist der rahmen aus carbon und der hinterbau aus alu. bei meinem speci enduro war es auch so. viel mir grad so auf wo ich die laten bilder vom speci sah.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Dezember 2010)

Da konnte man mit wenig Aufwand 350 Gramm sparen. Das ist immerhin die zu federnde Masse. Beim Hauptrahmen ist das nicht so.


----------



## agnes (27. Dezember 2010)

da hast du recht. aber wieso bauen viele carbon rahmen aber einen alu hinterbau? da muss doch einen sinn haben.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Dezember 2010)

In vielen Fällen macht es technisch keinen Sinn oder aber es wäre so teuer, dass der Endpreis zu hoch wird.
Außerdem schauen immer alle auf den Hauptrahmen und erst als zweites auf den Hinterbau. Image sells.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (27. Dezember 2010)

leutchtet ein^^ vielen dank für die info.


----------



## placeboworld80 (29. Dezember 2010)

Ab wann gibt es das 2011er 918? Das reale Gewicht würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. Dezember 2010)

placeboworld80 schrieb:


> Ab wann gibt es das 2011er 918? Das reale Gewicht würde mich interessieren.



Zweite KW 2011.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Januar 2011)

Neue Preisliste für viele LP bikes unter www.radstand-bielefeld.de


----------

